# LET is back...



## NodeBytes (May 18, 2013)

while it may be back it's quite ugly looking, IMO.


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 18, 2013)

I miss the old LET look as well. The new one is horrible.


----------



## Boltersdriveer (May 18, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> I miss the old LET look as well. The new one is horrible.


Doesn't feel nice to navigate through discussions with more than one page full of comments IMO.


----------



## mikho (May 19, 2013)

Vanillaforums people are working on it, how strange it now would be to test plugins and what-nots on a live system.

But then again  who are to complain more then the LET users already are.....

And a few minutes downtime, that's nothing compared to the last few days ...

it will eventually be back, in what condition? We will have to wait and see.


----------



## drmike (May 19, 2013)

Site isn't real talkative over there.

Vanilla admin live hacking together the site.   Oy!  Loved the community jumping on the guy. Teen angst.

The "theme"..... Old LET was the default theme. UNsure if what they have up now is the theme for a more recent release.   It's very white and blinding, just like CC.


----------

